# tickets wanted for peterborough



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all
due to work commitments i was unable to book in time for the show. but im now available to attend so if anyone cannot attend or has spare tickets please let me know.
alan.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope to pay on the door.......or do you mean the campsite?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

I think you can pay on the day, but will end up on the general campsite. Better than nothing I suppose you might be able to educate some of them! But keep the post bumped to the top you never know someone may not be able to go. Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

I understand that kbsserv cannot now go to Peterborough show, he is booked to camp with us.

I don't know if he has still got his ticket though. May be worth a PM?

Please let me know how you get on.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks jenny 
pm sent 
fingers crossed :wink:


----------

